# Problems with CUPS and HP DeskJet Printer [SOLVED]

## Xentronium

First of all,

hello, I'm new to Gentoo and obviously to this forum.

I hadn't much trouble installing Gentoo + apps until now, so here is my problem:

I'm using an AMD64 Gentoo with KDE and am trying to get my HP Deskjet 950c printer to work with CUPS.

I have installed cups, ghostscript, hpijs and foomatic as refered in gentoo-wiki.

After that I entered the web-interface and provided

- Name, location, description

- Device: Wasn't sure what to select here but tried "AppSocket/HP JetDirect" and "LPT/LPR Host or Printer"; they seemd to fit best.

- URI - Tried the examples stated on that cups page:

http://hostname:631/ipp/

http://hostname:631/ipp/port1

ipp://hostname/ipp/

ipp://hostname/ipp/port1

lpd://hostname/queue

socket://hostname

socket://hostname:9100

Of course "hostname" was changed to my actuel hostname.

- Printer manufactor and model.

After confirming the last I get an hourglass and nothing more happens:

I set the Loglevel of CUPS to debug and got the following errorlog:

```
ReadClient: 21 POST /admin/ HTTP/1.1

D [21/Oct/2006:20:40:26 +0200] SendError: 21 code=401 (Unauthorized)

D [21/Oct/2006:20:40:26 +0200] CloseClient: 21

D [21/Oct/2006:20:40:26 +0200] AcceptClient: 21 from 192.168.100.52:631.
```

The "21" varies but I have no idea on what this "Unauthorized" referes. 

Here is also my cupsd.conf if it helps:

```
#

# "$Id: cupsd.conf.in,v 1.17 2005/01/03 19:29:45 mike Exp $"

#

#   Sample configuration file for the Common UNIX Printing System (CUPS)

#   scheduler.

#

#   Copyright 1997-2005 by Easy Software Products, all rights reserved.

#

#   These coded instructions, statements, and computer programs are the

#   property of Easy Software Products and are protected by Federal

#   copyright law.  Distribution and use rights are outlined in the file

#   "LICENSE.txt" which should have been included with this file.  If this

#   file is missing or damaged please contact Easy Software Products

#   at:

#

#       Attn: CUPS Licensing Information

#       Easy Software Products

#       44141 Airport View Drive, Suite 204

#       Hollywood, Maryland 20636 USA

#

#       Voice: (301) 373-9600

#       EMail: cups-info@cups.org

#         WWW: http://www.cups.org

#

########################################################################

#                                                                      #

# This is the CUPS configuration file.  If you are familiar with       #

# Apache or any of the other popular web servers, we've followed the   #

# same format.  Any configuration variable used here has the same      #

# semantics as the corresponding variable in Apache.  If we need       #

# different functionality then a different name is used to avoid       #

# confusion...                                                         #

#                                                                      #

########################################################################

########

######## Server Identity

########

#

# ServerName: the hostname of your server, as advertised to the world.

# By default CUPS will use the hostname of the system.

#

# To set the default server used by clients, see the client.conf file.

#

#ServerName myhost.domain.com

#

# ServerAdmin: the email address to send all complaints/problems to.

# By default CUPS will use "root@hostname".

#

#ServerAdmin root@your.domain.com

########

######## Server Options

########

#

# AccessLog: the access log file; if this does not start with a leading /

# then it is assumed to be relative to ServerRoot.  By default set to

# "/var/log/cups/access_log"

#

# You can also use the special name "syslog" to send the output to the

# syslog file or daemon.

#

#AccessLog /var/log/cups/access_log

#

# Classification: the classification level of the server.  If set, this

# classification is displayed on all pages, and raw printing is disabled.

# The default is the empty string.

#

#Classification classified

#Classification confidential

#Classification secret

#Classification topsecret

#Classification unclassified

#

# ClassifyOverride: whether to allow users to override the classification

# on printouts. If enabled, users can limit banner pages to before or

# after the job, and can change the classification of a job, but cannot

# completely eliminate the classification or banners.

#

# The default is off.

#

#ClassifyOverride off

#

# DataDir: the root directory for the CUPS data files.

# By default "/usr/share/cups".

#

#DataDir /usr/share/cups

#

# DefaultCharset: the default character set to use. If not specified,

# defaults to "utf-8".  Note that this can also be overridden in

# HTML documents...

#

#DefaultCharset utf-8

#

# DefaultLanguage: the default language if not specified by the browser.

# If not specified, the current locale is used.

#

#DefaultLanguage en

#

# DocumentRoot: the root directory for HTTP documents that are served.

# By default "/usr/share/doc/cups".

#

DocumentRoot /usr/share/cups/docs

#

# ErrorLog: the error log file; if this does not start with a leading /

# then it is assumed to be relative to ServerRoot.  By default set to

# "/var/log/cups/error_log"

#

# You can also use the special name "syslog" to send the output to the

# syslog file or daemon.

#

 ErrorLog /var/log/cups/error_log

#

# FileDevice: determines whether the scheduler will allow new printers

# to be added using device URIs of the form "file:/foo/bar". The default

# is not to allow file devices due to the potential security vulnerability

# and due to the fact that file devices do not support raw printing.

#

#FileDevice No

#

# FontPath: the path to locate all font files (currently only for pstoraster)

# By default "/usr/share/cups/fonts".

#

#FontPath /usr/share/cups/fonts

#

# LogLevel: controls the number of messages logged to the ErrorLog

# file and can be one of the following:

#

#     debug2   Log everything.

#     debug   Log almost everything.

#     info      Log all requests and state changes.

#     warn      Log errors and warnings.

#     error     Log only errors.

#     none      Log nothing.

#

LogLevel debug

#

# MaxLogSize: controls the maximum size of each log file before they are

# rotated.  Defaults to 1048576 (1MB).  Set to 0 to disable log rotating.

#

#MaxLogSize 0

#

# PageLog: the page log file; if this does not start with a leading /

# then it is assumed to be relative to ServerRoot.  By default set to

# "/var/log/cups/page_log"

#

# You can also use the special name "syslog" to send the output to the

# syslog file or daemon.

#

#PageLog /var/log/cups/page_log

#

# PreserveJobHistory: whether or not to preserve the job history after a

# job is completed, cancelled, or stopped.  Default is Yes.

#

#PreserveJobHistory Yes

#

# PreserveJobFiles: whether or not to preserve the job files after a

# job is completed, cancelled, or stopped.  Default is No.

#

#PreserveJobFiles No

#

# AutoPurgeJobs: automatically purge jobs when not needed for quotas.

# Default is No.

#

#AutoPurgeJobs No

#

# MaxCopies: maximum number of copies that a user can request. Default is

# 100.

#

#MaxCopies 100

#

# MaxJobs: maximum number of jobs to keep in memory (active and completed.)

# Default is 500; the value 0 is used for no limit.

#

#MaxJobs 500

#

# MaxJobsPerPrinter: maximum number of active jobs per printer. The default

# is 0 for no limit.

#

#MaxJobsPerPrinter 0

#

# MaxJobsPerUser: maximum number of active jobs per user. The default

# is 0 for no limit.

#

#MaxJobsPerUser 0

#

# MaxPrinterHistory: controls the maximum number of history collections

# in the printer-state-history attribute.  Set to 0 to disable history

# data.

#

#MaxPrinterHistory 10

#

# Printcap: the name of the printcap file.  Default is /etc/printcap.

# Leave blank to disable printcap file generation.

#

#Printcap /etc/printcap

#

# PrintcapFormat: the format of the printcap file, currently either

# BSD or Solaris.  The default is "BSD".

#

#PrintcapFormat BSD

#PrintcapFormat Solaris

#

# PrintcapGUI: the name of the GUI options panel program to associate

# with print queues under IRIX.  The default is "/usr/bin/glpoptions"

# from ESP Print Pro.

#

# This option is only used under IRIX; the options panel program

# must accept the "-d printer" and "-o options" options and write

# the selected printer options back to stdout on completion.

#

#PrintcapGUI /usr/bin/glpoptions

#

# RequestRoot: the directory where request files are stored.

# By default "/var/spool/cups".

#

#RequestRoot /var/spool/cups

#

# RemoteRoot: the name of the user assigned to unauthenticated accesses

# from remote systems.  By default "remroot".

#

#RemoteRoot remroot

#

# ServerBin: the root directory for the scheduler executables.

# By default "/usr/lib64/cups".

#

ServerBin /usr/lib64/cups

#

# ServerRoot: the root directory for the scheduler.

# By default "/etc/cups".

#

#ServerRoot /etc/cups

#

# ServerTokens: specifies what information in provided in the Server

# header of HTTP responses. The default is Minor.

#

# ServerTokens None

# ServerTokens ProductOnly       CUPS

# ServerTokens Major             CUPS/1

# ServerTokens Minor             CUPS/1.1

# ServerTokens Minimal           CUPS/1.1.23

# ServerTokens OS                CUPS/1.1.23 (uname)

# ServerTokens Full              CUPS/1.1.23 (uname) IPP/1.1

#

#ServerTokens Minor

########

######## Fax Support

########

#

# FaxRetryLimit: the number of times a fax job is retried.

# The default is 5 times.

#

#FaxRetryLimit 5

#

# FaxRetryInterval: the number of seconds between fax job retries.

# The default is 300 seconds/5 minutes.

#

#FaxRetryInterval 300

########

######## Encryption Support

########

#

# ServerCertificate: the file to read containing the server's certificate.

# Defaults to "/etc/cups/ssl/server.crt".

#

#ServerCertificate /etc/cups/ssl/server.crt

#

# ServerKey: the file to read containing the server's key.

# Defaults to "/etc/cups/ssl/server.key".

#

#ServerKey /etc/cups/ssl/server.key

########

######## Filter Options

########

#

# User/Group: the user and group the server runs under.  Normally this

# must be lp and lp, however you can configure things for another

# user or group as needed.

#

# Note: the server must be run initially as root to support the

# default IPP port of 631.  It changes users whenever an external

# program is run, or if the RunAsUser directive is specified...

#

User lp

Group lp

#

# RIPCache: the amount of memory that each RIP should use to cache

# bitmaps.  The value can be any real number followed by "k" for

# kilobytes, "m" for megabytes, "g" for gigabytes, or "t" for tiles

# (1 tile = 256x256 pixels.)  Defaults to "8m" (8 megabytes).

#

#RIPCache 8m

#

# TempDir: the directory to put temporary files in.  This directory must be

# writable by the user defined above!  Defaults to "/var/spool/cups/tmp" or

# the value of the TMPDIR environment variable.

#

#TempDir /var/spool/cups/tmp

#

# FilterLimit: sets the maximum cost of all job filters that can be run

# at the same time.  A limit of 0 means no limit.  A typical job may need

# a filter limit of at least 200; limits less than the minimum required

# by a job force a single job to be printed at any time.

#

# The default limit is 0 (unlimited).

#

#FilterLimit 0

########

######## Network Options

########

#

# Ports/addresses that we listen to.  The default port 631 is reserved

# for the Internet Printing Protocol (IPP) and is what we use here.

#

# You can have multiple Port/Listen lines to listen to more than one

# port or address, or to restrict access:

#

#    Port 80

#    Port 631

#    Listen hostname

#    Listen hostname:80

#    Listen hostname:631

#    Listen 1.2.3.4

#    Listen 1.2.3.4:631

# 

# NOTE: Unfortunately, most web browsers don't support TLS or HTTP Upgrades

# for encryption.  If you want to support web-based encryption you'll

# probably need to listen on port 443 (the "https" port...)

#

# NOTE 2: In order for the command-line and web interfaces to work, you

# must have at least one Port or Listen line that allows access from the

# local loopback address (localhost).

#

#Port 80

#Port 443

Port 631

#Port 192.168.100.52:631

#

# HostNameLookups: whether or not to do lookups on IP addresses to get a

# fully-qualified hostname.  This defaults to Off for performance reasons...

#

#HostNameLookups On

#

# KeepAlive: whether or not to support the Keep-Alive connection

# option.  Default is on.

#

#KeepAlive On

#

# KeepAliveTimeout: the timeout before Keep-Alive connections are

# automatically closed.  Default is 60 seconds.

#

#KeepAliveTimeout 60

#

# MaxClients: controls the maximum number of simultaneous clients that

# will be handled.  Defaults to 100.

#

#MaxClients 100

#

# MaxClientsPerHost: controls the maximum number of simultaneous clients that

# will be handled from a specific host.  Defaults to 10 or 1/10th of the

# MaxClients setting, whichever is larger.  A value of 0 specifies the

# automatic (10 or 1/10th) setting.

#

#MaxClientsPerHost 0

#

# MaxRequestSize: controls the maximum size of HTTP requests and print files.

# Set to 0 to disable this feature (defaults to 0.)

#

#MaxRequestSize 0

#

# Timeout: the timeout before requests time out.  Default is 300 seconds.

#

#Timeout 300

########

######## Browsing Options

########

#

# Browsing: whether or not to broadcast and/or listen for CUPS printer

# information on the network.  Enabled by default.

#

#Browsing On

#

# BrowseProtocols: which protocols to use for browsing.  Can be

# any of the following separated by whitespace and/or commas:

#

#     all  - Use all supported protocols.

#     cups - Use the CUPS browse protocol.

#     slp  - Use the SLPv2 protocol.

#

# The default is "cups".

#

# NOTE: If you choose to use SLPv2, it is *strongly* recommended that

#       you have at least one SLP Directory Agent (DA) on your

#       network.  Otherwise, browse updates can take several seconds,

#       during which the scheduler will not respond to client

#       requests.

#

#BrowseProtocols cups

#

# BrowseAddress: specifies a broadcast address to be used.  By

# default browsing information is not sent!

#

# Note: HP-UX does not properly handle broadcast unless you have a

# Class A, B, C, or D netmask (i.e. no CIDR support).

#

# Note: Using the "global" broadcast address (255.255.255.255) will

# activate a Linux demand-dial link with the default configuration.

# If you have a LAN as well as the dial-up link, use the LAN's

# broadcast address.

#

# The @LOCAL address broadcasts to all non point-to-point interfaces.

# For example, if you have a LAN and a dial-up link, @LOCAL would

# send printer updates to the LAN but not to the dial-up link.

# Similarly, the @IF(name) address sends to the named network

# interface, e.g. @IF(eth0) under Linux.  Interfaces are refreshed

# automatically (no more than once every 60 seconds), so they can

# be used on dynamically-configured interfaces, e.g. PPP, 802.11, etc.

#

#BrowseAddress x.y.z.255

#BrowseAddress x.y.255.255

#BrowseAddress x.255.255.255

#BrowseAddress 255.255.255.255

#BrowseAddress @LOCAL

#BrowseAddress @IF(name)

#

# BrowseShortNames: whether or not to use "short" names for remote printers

# when possible (e.g. "printer" instead of "printer@host".)  Enabled by

# default.

#

#BrowseShortNames Yes

#

# BrowseAllow: specifies an address mask to allow for incoming browser

# packets. The default is to allow packets from all addresses.

#

# BrowseDeny: specifies an address mask to deny for incoming browser

# packets. The default is to deny packets from no addresses.

#

# Both "BrowseAllow" and "BrowseDeny" accept the following notations for

# addresses:

#

#     All

#     None

#     *.domain.com

#     .domain.com

#     host.domain.com

#     nnn.*

#     nnn.nnn.*

#     nnn.nnn.nnn.*

#     nnn.nnn.nnn.nnn

#     nnn.nnn.nnn.nnn/mm

#     nnn.nnn.nnn.nnn/mmm.mmm.mmm.mmm

#     @LOCAL

#     @IF(name)

#

# The hostname/domainname restrictions only work if you have turned hostname

# lookups on!

#

#BrowseAllow address

#BrowseDeny address

#

# BrowseInterval: the time between browsing updates in seconds.  Default

# is 30 seconds.

#

# Note that browsing information is sent whenever a printer's state changes

# as well, so this represents the maximum time between updates.

#

# Set this to 0 to disable outgoing broadcasts so your local printers are

# not advertised but you can still see printers on other hosts.

#

#BrowseInterval 30

#

# BrowseOrder: specifies the order of BrowseAllow/BrowseDeny comparisons.

#

#BrowseOrder allow,deny

#BrowseOrder deny,allow

#

# BrowsePoll: poll the named server(s) for printers

#

#BrowsePoll address:port

#

# BrowsePort: the port used for UDP broadcasts.  By default this is

# the IPP port; if you change this you need to do it on all servers.

# Only one BrowsePort is recognized.

#

#BrowsePort 631

#

# BrowseRelay: relay browser packets from one address/network to another.

#

#BrowseRelay source-address destination-address

#BrowseRelay @IF(src) @IF(dst)

#

# BrowseTimeout: the timeout for network printers - if we don't

# get an update within this time the printer will be removed

# from the printer list.  This number definitely should not be

# less the BrowseInterval value for obvious reasons.  Defaults

# to 300 seconds.

#

#BrowseTimeout 300

#

# ImplicitClasses: whether or not to use implicit classes.

#

# Printer classes can be specified explicitly in the classes.conf

# file, implicitly based upon the printers available on the LAN, or

# both.

#

# When ImplicitClasses is On, printers on the LAN with the same name

# (e.g. Acme-LaserPrint-1000) will be put into a class with the same

# name. This allows you to setup multiple redundant queues on a LAN

# without a lot of administrative difficulties.  If a user sends a

# job to Acme-LaserPrint-1000, the job will go to the first available

# queue.

#

# Enabled by default.

#

#ImplicitClasses On

#

# ImplicitAnyClasses: whether or not to create "AnyPrinter" implicit

# classes.

#

# When ImplicitAnyClasses is On and a local queue of the same name

# exists, e.g. "printer", "printer@server1", "printer@server1", then

# an implicit class called "Anyprinter" is created instead.

#

# When ImplicitAnyClasses is Off, implicit classes are not created

# when there is a local queue of the same name.

#

# Disabled by default.

#

#ImplicitAnyCLasses Off

#

# HideImplicitMembers: whether or not to show the members of an

# implicit class.

#

# When HideImplicitMembers is On, any remote printers that are

# part of an implicit class are hidden from the user, who will

# then only see a single queue even though many queues will be

# supporting the implicit class.

#

# Enabled by default.

#

#HideImplicitMembers On

########

######## Security Options

########

#

# SystemGroup: the group name for "System" (printer administration)

# access.  The default varies depending on the operating system, but

# will be "sys", "system", or "root" (checked for in that order.)

#

SystemGroup lp

#

# RootCertDuration: How frequently the root certificate is regenerated.

# Defaults to 300 seconds.

#

#RootCertDuration 300

#

# Access permissions for each directory served by the scheduler.

# Locations are relative to DocumentRoot...

#

# AuthType: the authorization to use:

#

#    None   - Perform no authentication

#    Basic  - Perform authentication using the HTTP Basic method.

#    Digest - Perform authentication using the HTTP Digest method.

#

#    (Note: local certificate authentication can be substituted by

#           the client for Basic or Digest when connecting to the

#           localhost interface)

#

# AuthClass: the authorization class; currently only "Anonymous", "User",

# "System" (valid user belonging to group SystemGroup), and "Group"

# (valid user belonging to the specified group) are supported.

#

# AuthGroupName: the group name for "Group" authorization.

#

# Order: the order of Allow/Deny processing.

#

# Allow: allows access from the specified hostname, domain, IP address,

# network, or interface.

#

# Deny: denies access from the specified hostname, domain, IP address,

# network, or interface.

#

# Both "Allow" and "Deny" accept the following notations for addresses:

#

#     All

#     None

#     *.domain.com

#     .domain.com

#     host.domain.com

#     nnn.*

#     nnn.nnn.*

#     nnn.nnn.nnn.*

#     nnn.nnn.nnn.nnn

#     nnn.nnn.nnn.nnn/mm

#     nnn.nnn.nnn.nnn/mmm.mmm.mmm.mmm

#     @LOCAL

#     @IF(name)

#

# The host and domain address require that you enable hostname lookups

# with "HostNameLookups On" above.

#

# The @LOCAL address allows or denies from all non point-to-point

# interfaces.  For example, if you have a LAN and a dial-up link,

# @LOCAL could allow connections from the LAN but not from the dial-up

# link.  Similarly, the @IF(name) address allows or denies from the

# named network interface, e.g. @IF(eth0) under Linux.  Interfaces are

# refreshed automatically (no more than once every 60 seconds), so

# they can be used on dynamically-configured interfaces, e.g. PPP,

# 802.11, etc.

#

# Encryption: whether or not to use encryption; this depends on having

# the OpenSSL library linked into the CUPS library and scheduler.

#

# Possible values:

#

#     Always       - Always use encryption (SSL)

#     Never        - Never use encryption

#     Required     - Use TLS encryption upgrade

#     IfRequested  - Use encryption if the server requests it

#

# The default value is "IfRequested".

#

<Location />

Order Deny,Allow

Deny From All

Allow From 127.0.0.1

Allow From 192.168.*

</Location>

<Location /admin>

AuthType Basic

AuthClass System

Order Deny,Allow

Deny From All

Allow From 127.0.0.1

Allow From 192.168.*

</Location>

# You may wish to limit access to printers and classes, either with Allow

# and Deny lines, or by requiring a username and password.

#

#</Location>

#<Location /classes/name>

# You may wish to limit access to printers and classes, either with Allow

# and Deny lines, or by requiring a username and password.

#

#</Location>

#<Location /jobs>

#

# You may wish to limit access to job operations, either with Allow

# and Deny lines, or by requiring a username and password.

#

#</Location>

#<Location /printers>

#

# You may wish to limit access to printers and classes, either with Allow

# and Deny lines, or by requiring a username and password.

#

#</Location>

#<Location /printers/name>

#

# You may wish to limit access to printers and classes, either with Allow

# and Deny lines, or by requiring a username and password.

#

## Anonymous access (default)

#AuthType None

## Require a username and password (Basic authentication)

#AuthType Basic

#AuthClass User

## Require a username and password (Digest/MD5 authentication)

#AuthType Digest

#AuthClass User

## Restrict access to local domain

#Order Deny,Allow

#Deny From All

#Allow From .mydomain.com

#</Location>

<Location /admin>

#

# You definitely will want to limit access to the administration functions.

# The default configuration requires a local connection from a user who

# is a member of the system group to do any admin tasks.  You can change

# the group name using the SystemGroup directive.

#

AuthType Basic

AuthClass System

## Restrict access to local domain

Order Deny,Allow

Deny From All

Allow From 127.0.0.1

#Encryption Required

</Location>

#

# End of "$Id: cupsd.conf.in,v 1.17 2005/01/03 19:29:45 mike Exp $".

#

```

I wasn't able to solve this problem in another forum or with google and this issue is getting a bit

frustrating.

regards

----------

## cyrillic

 *Xentronium wrote:*   

> - Device: Wasn't sure what to select here but tried "AppSocket/HP JetDirect" and "LPT/LPR Host or Printer"; they seemd to fit best. 

 

The 2 devices you tried are for network attached printers.

If your printer is attached with a USB cable or a parallel printer cable, then these devices are not the right ones.

 *Xentronium wrote:*   

> - URI - Tried the examples stated on that cups page:
> 
> http://hostname:631/ipp/
> 
> http://hostname:631/ipp/port1
> ...

 

The "hostname" part should be changed to the hostname of your printer (or its IP address).

----------

## Xentronium

Right, I forgot to mention:

The printer is connected at parallel port.

The other options in that Device-field are:

Internet Printing Protocol (http)

Internet Printing Protocol (ipp)

SCSI Printer

Serial Port #1-4

USB Printer #1-16

I just tried the first two with all URI examples and hostname being "lp" (cups default) or computer hostname but the result is still the same:

hourglass + errorlog posted above  :Sad: 

I would be gratefull for more ideas..

regards

----------

## albright

I may be misunderstanding, but when you configure a new

printer it seems you are not getting the 

```
parallel port #1
```

option?

That's the one you want. One preliminary suggestion is to

make sure all the parallel port stuff is in the kernel or loaded

as modules ...

----------

## Xentronium

 *albright wrote:*   

> I may be misunderstanding, but when you configure a new
> 
> printer it seems you are not getting the 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

You are very right with that, I don't get this option but I'm

also quite sure that I built my Kernel with parallel support as module...

I'm going to doublecheck my parallel configuration and let you know if

the problem is solved...

thanks for pointing this out!

----------

## Xentronium

Hello again,

I don't know why, but after checking my Kernel configuration (without modifying it) and using "dmesg | grep -i print" to

detect the printer I finally got the option "parallel port #1".

Now the only thing that stands between me and a working printer is likely the hourglass and the Errorlog which belongs to it:

```
D [22/Oct/2006:17:54:23 +0200] ReadClient: 10 POST /admin/ HTTP/1.1

D [22/Oct/2006:17:54:23 +0200] SendError: 10 code=401 (Unauthorized)

D [22/Oct/2006:17:54:23 +0200] CloseClient: 10

D [22/Oct/2006:17:54:23 +0200] AcceptClient: 10 from alpha:631.
```

Remember, the log is the same even when CUPS web-interface is run as root, so

has anyone an idea to what this "Unauthorized" is refering?

regards

----------

## albright

I don't know about the error-log but I notice that you

have two <Location /admin> sections in cupsd.conf

And I have 

```
Port localhost:631
```

where you have only

```
Port 631
```

I doubt that is significant however. After verifying that the parallel

port stuff is working properly (modules loading etc) I think I would

simply unmerge cups and then emerge it again ...

----------

## Xentronium

Hello,

I tried both, modifying the cupsd.conf

for "Port localhost:631" or "Port 631" and un- and reemerging cups but

the problem stayed. 

Also, if I try to set up the printer in the KDE printer manager it says that I havn't enough rights to do so.

When I change to root mode it stays silent after the printer setup and goes down when finally klicking ok.

This leads me to speculate that my problem is located deeper in my system than just in cups.

The question is: What options do I have to analyze the source of this issue further?

Everything else on this system is working quite fine...

regards

----------

## wynn

Some comments: If the printer is switched on, connected to the port (USB or parallel), the appropriate modules (parallel: parport, parport_pc, lp; usb:usblp) are loaded, then in the CUPS web admin interface under "Device" you will get a line with the printer name all ready to select. If any of these links are missing (printer switched on is a link) the port/printer name won't appear. Access: the alternatives for /etc/cups/cupsd.conf seems to be

```
# Only listen for connections from the local machine.

Listen localhost:631
```

or

```
# Allow remote access

Port 631
```

This allows other machines to access the locally connected printer. The Unauthorized entry in error_log

```
D [22/Oct/2006:17:54:23 +0200] ReadClient: 10 POST /admin/ HTTP/1.1

D [22/Oct/2006:17:54:23 +0200] SendError: 10 code=401 (Unauthorized)

D [22/Oct/2006:17:54:23 +0200] CloseClient: 10
```

seem to be due to trying to do admin (add a printer?) without having given a valid username/password. You can create a password for CUPS by

```
lppasswd -a root
```

and entering a password (it doesn't have to be the root login password). Now, when asked, you can login as root with this password and add printers &c. The admin user doesn't have to be "root".

----------

## Xentronium

Hi there,

I'm still working on that matter:

I tried setting another root password and I tried creating a new user just for

the purpose to log onto the web-interface using the lppasswd utility.

The "passwd.md5" file in the CUPS-directory shows me, that the changes have been applied

but the problem is that the web-interface login won't recognize any other user than

"root" with the standard root password.

It doesn't accept the root password changed or the new user created by lppasswd.

And I did restart CUPS and even the whole computer befor trying to use the new password / user.

The standard root user/password works at webinterface-login but produces the (Unauthorized) Errorlog

as mentioned above.

So is there yet another thing do before the CUPS Daemon is accepting new users?

Regards

----------

## wynn

 *Xentronium wrote:*   

> I tried setting another root password and I tried creating a new user just for the purpose to log onto the web-interface using the lppasswd utility.
> 
> The "passwd.md5" file in the CUPS-directory shows me, that the changes have been applied but the problem is that the web-interface login won't recognize any other user than "root" with the standard root password.
> 
> It doesn't accept the root password changed or the new user created by lppasswd.
> ...

 Looking around on the web there doesn't seem to be much relevant. However, the CUPS Forum http://www.cups.org/newsgroups.php seems to have a hint *Quote:*   

> > Really strange. I added my user id into the "adm" group and then
> 
>  > I was able to create the printer. My Location directives is "lp"
> 
>  > for printers, admin, classes and jobs.
> ...

 and I notice that you have "SystemGroup lp" while the comment above this line says *Quote:*   

> # SystemGroup: the group name for "System" (printer administration)
> 
> # access.  The default varies depending on the operating system, but
> 
> # will be "sys", "system", or "root" (checked for in that order.)

 As root, running

```
# groups

root bin daemon sys adm disk wheel floppy dialout tape video
```

so root doesn't belong to the group "lp" leading to the idea that changing

```
SystemGroup lp
```

to

```
SystemGroup sys
```

or commenting it out, might solve this problem.

After you have made a change to one (or more) configuration files, to get cupsd to reread it/them, you can run

```
killall -HUP cupsd
```

instead of restarting cupsd.

----------

## Xentronium

Hello,

still no luck.

I changed the Systemgroup to sys and to root and also tried do modify the group and user settings on the

other place in cupsd.conf but the result was always the same: (Unauthorized).

Also tried to add the group "lp" to root..

Beeing so frustrated I unmasked the testing tree of CUPS and updated to that but now, with the new

version, the parallel port is yet again not detected.

However it (and the DeskJet printer) is detected when using "dmesg". In fact I noticed that the printer is

detected by dmesg even when it is turned off, which doesn't look right.

Anyway, I'm going to bed now in the hope that I'll come up with a new genious idea while sleeping  :Wink: 

I want to mention that I really appreciate your efforts of investigation @wynn (and of course to the others too). Thanks for that.

Regards

----------

## wynn

 *Xentronium wrote:*   

> I changed the Systemgroup to sys and to root and also tried do modify the group and user settings on the other place in cupsd.conf but the result was always the same: (Unauthorized). Also tried to add the group "lp" to root.

 Would you like to try replacing your cupsd.conf with cupsd.conf.default (that's the CUPS 1.2.x name) and then seeing if you can login?

 *Xentronium wrote:*   

> Being so frustrated I unmasked the testing tree of CUPS and updated to that but now, with the new version, the parallel port is yet again not detected.
> 
> However it (and the DeskJet printer) is detected when using "dmesg". In fact I noticed that the printer is detected by dmesg even when it is turned off, which doesn't look right.

 Here, partport, parport_pc and lp are compiled in to the kernel but things should work much the same.

Boot messages (/var/log/messages), printer connected, switched off:

```
Oct 24 11:25:40 lightfoot [    0.385819] parport0: PC-style at 0x378 [PCSPP,TRISTATE]

Oct 24 11:25:40 lightfoot [    0.466956] lp0: using parport0 (polling).
```

Boot messages, printer connected, switched on:

```
Oct 24 16:08:10 lightfoot [    0.384778] parport0: PC-style at 0x378 [PCSPP,TRISTATE]

Oct 24 16:08:10 lightfoot [    0.388430] parport0: Printer, EPSON EPL-6200

Oct 24 16:08:10 lightfoot [    0.388599] lp0: using parport0 (polling).
```

You don't get that extra line with the printer switched off, do you?

----------

## Xentronium

 *wynn wrote:*   

> You don't get that extra line with the printer switched off, do you?

 

Yes, I do. My dmesg looks like that, weather the printer is powered on or not:

```
parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

parport0: PC-style at 0x378, irq 7 [PCSPP,TRISTATE]

parport0: Printer, HEWLETT-PACKARD DESKJET 950C
```

Im going to try the cupsd.conf.default idea and if that doesn't help if the parallel port is again detected when I compile parallel support in the kernel and not as module as before (although that worked on the old CUPS).

I'll keep you informed.

Regards

----------

## Xentronium

GOT IT!

Finally I have working printer!

That's surely a small step for mankind but a giant leap for me  :Very Happy: 

Seriously: CUPS indeed seemed to have a problem with the "modularized" kernel support of the parallel port although I can't explain why..

Yet again a very big thanks to all of you and espespially to wynn. Your continuous support was remarkeble.

Regards

Edit: Changed status to "solved"

----------

